# Another ET-73 thread..



## john pen (Jun 7, 2005)

Well, Im finally going to order a thermometer tonight...Unless someone has a better idea, looks like Im going with the Maverick ET-73...last chance for comments.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 7, 2005)

Do it. I love mine.


----------



## Rob D. (Jun 7, 2005)

Don't have any problems with mine.  It takes a pretty good amount of abuse (dropping on the floor multiple times, accidentally pulling out the wire of the smoker probe - just put it back in, works fine)....

Rob


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 7, 2005)

John, 
      I just received my 2nd one in the mail!  Now I have two, so that should say something about them.  They are IMO a terrific and reliable product.  I dropped one of mine in a sink full of water, after a day of drying out in the fridge it works good as new!  Go for it and order it, for $50 you can get it with the express shippping through Amazon and have it by the weekend.  I had mine in two business days!


----------



## Uncle Al (Jun 7, 2005)

I got an extra reciever so that I can monitor temps in two locations simultaneously.

Al


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 7, 2005)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> I got an extra reciever so that I can monitor temps in two locations simultaneously.
> 
> Al



That's exactly why I bought another one!  Does anyone know if the two separate units will work together simultaneously?


----------



## john pen (Jun 7, 2005)

Done deal...I even spit for the extra money for express delivery !


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 7, 2005)

eagarly awaiting your report.


----------



## john pen (Jun 7, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> eagarly awaiting your report.



If its here by the weekend, Ive got some apple and cherry logs and a brisket all waiting to join each other !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 7, 2005)

john pen said:
			
		

> Done deal...I even spit for the extra money for express delivery !



Good deal John!  It will be to you by the weekend!


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 7, 2005)

BBQ Galore has them at $39.99 everday.  I bought mine for $34.99.  The probe wires already shorted out on the first cook.  They were to have mailed replacements last Tuesday, but as of today I still don't have them.  They did appear very sincere about helping me with the replacements, and were very quick to repsond via e-mail.  The distance is misleading as th 30ft range must not have any obstructions including the house.  30ft. is based on line of sight.  And the batteries don't last more than one cook if that.


----------



## Rob D. (Jun 7, 2005)

I put real batteries in mine after I got it and have yet to change them in almost a year and probably 50 cooks or so.....the probe for the grate temp I accidentally yanked out while washing it last week, stuffed it backed in and had no problems (it also sits in between the WSM cover and body).....

food for thought.....

Rob


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 7, 2005)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> BBQ Galore has them at $39.99 everday.  I bought mine for $34.99.  The probe wires already shorted out on the first cook.  They were to have mailed replacements last Tuesday, but as of today I still don't have them.  They did appear very sincere about helping me with the replacements, and were very quick to repsond via e-mail.  The distance is misleading as th 30ft range must not have any obstructions including the house.  30ft. is based on line of sight.  And the batteries don't last more than one cook if that.



Damn Mike sounds like you got a reject ET-73!  The batteries that came with mine lasted for ever, I only changed them cause they got pretty old and I got worried they would go out during the cook!

As far as the range, I can have mine on my back deck and put it in my pocket while I'm on the tractor cutting the front and the back with no problems.  

Talk to Maverick and ask them for a replacement!


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 7, 2005)

I just got my replacement probe at no charge.  They even sent me a extra replacement, so I got 2 new probes, and they are the 6 foot ones with the heavier cables.  Will fire up the pit tomorrow to check the distance factor.  Will probably do some brots and babby backs.  I threw FATZ name at them.  Told them that who led me to their product.  Hope I can get some distance out of it.  The back wall of the house is patio sliding doors so there shouldn't have been a problem with the radio waves, you'd think.


----------



## Finney (Jun 7, 2005)

Mine has always worked fine.  Never had any problems.


----------



## Finney (Jun 7, 2005)

Cruising said:
			
		

> Well I also ordered the ET-73 today from Amazon. I'll let you know how that works out too. I'm hoping.
> 
> By the way - where can I find the longer and heavier duty cables?



You have to get them from Maverick.  At least you did anyway.


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 7, 2005)

Yep, you will have to call them for the long leads.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 8, 2005)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> Yep, you will have to call them for the long leads.



Would anyone happen to have their phone number?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 8, 2005)

Bob T said:
			
		

> Here's the web page Larry.
> http://www.maverickhousewares.com/contact_us.htm
> 
> 94 Mayfield Avenue
> ...



Thanks Bob!


----------



## Finney (Jun 8, 2005)

Bob T said:
			
		

> Who has both the Nu-temp and the et-73?  Which do you like better.  Just curious, I have several Nu-temps and like them. Good range. The only problem I have is there should be an on/off switch to save the batteries.


I have both Bob.  And I like both.  I grab whichever one seems to fit my mood at the time.  But usually if I am going sans Guru I'll grab the Maverick because of the high AND low alarm on the pit probe.  You can get high and low alarms on the Nu-Temp but you have to use two seperate probes to do it.  Set one for high, one for low.


----------

